# Storing Coffee Beans



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked before. I've done a search but can't find the answer.

I've ordered 1kg of rave signature blend, which should arrive in the next day or so. Can you tell me how i should store it.

I suspect i'll use about 250g per 1/2 weeks so the beans should last me 4/8weeks.

Should i pour 250g into my grinder hopper and put the other 750g in a sealed container until im ready to use it? Shoudl i freeze it? Should i keep it in the fridge? Or, should i only put the amount in the hopper that im going to use that day or for that shot?

Any guidance offered is appreciated.

Paul


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd recommend to put the beans into smaller air tight containers or 1way valve bags with the min amount of air in them.

I tend to split a 1kg onto 4x 250g valve bags so they can de gas, I don't know if it makes a massive difference.

Keep them somewhere coolish and out of daylight DO NOT PUT IN THE FRIDGE.

Any beans that you don't think you'll use within say 4 weeks you can try freezing.

It might be worth getting the small lock and lock type boxes that hold about 80g and freeze them in those. When you come to use them they need to de-frost first. Some people day leave them over night to defrost, some say give them a few hours.

Hope this helps.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry forgot to say I don't tend to keep beans in the hopper either as I tend to single dose.


----------



## cofcof (Oct 13, 2013)

paulbed4d said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. I've done a search but can't find the answer.
> 
> I've ordered 1kg of rave signature blend, which should arrive in the next day or so. Can you tell me how i should store it.
> 
> ...


Very helpful advice, thanks:act-up:


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> It might be worth getting the small lock and lock type boxes that hold about 80g and freeze them in those. When you come to use them they need to de-frost first. Some people day leave them over night to defrost, some say give them a few hours.


I go with that & you then only defrost as needed. Definite only defrost for a few hours. Overnight is too long


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I split into 4 or 5 valved bags straight away and freeze all but one bag. Seems to work. Dont usually bother defrosting when frozen bag first comes. Seems fine.

Beans only come out of bag one dose at a time.

This is only my opinion, try all the above methods and find what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

Hi there. I remember searching for the same question some time ago. After trawling the new I finally decided on two AirScape containers, which work well for 1kg of beans, although I do think they are overpriced for what they are: http://www.eacoffee.co.uk/ourshop/prod_2256436-AirScape-by-Planetary-Design.html


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Don_your_hat said:


> After trawling the new I finally decided on two AirScape containers,l


I've used those to good effect for some time now. Pleased to see they are now easily available here. I had to purchase from USA originally & at that time I purchased for £25 each


----------

